# Solved: Deleted partitions, No bootmanager, Stuck at Expanding Windows files 0%



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

I wanted to install a fresh installation of windows 7 on my computer so I decided to load up my boot disc.

1. I deleted my partitions until I had a maximum of 233gb of free space.
2. I created a new partition from the free space. Windows setup suggested to make a primary partition of 100 mb.
3. System created two new partitions. One is primary partition (233 gb), the other is the system partition (100 mb)
4. Proceeded to install windows on the new partition created.
5. Copying windows files went from 0% to 100% instantly
6. Stuck at Expanding windows files at 0%.
7. Restarted my computer to boot up windows to see what's wrong.
8. Windows boot manager is missing, only thing I can do is reinstall windows but I can't
9. Can't do a startup repair cause it fails. 
10. Did a cmd command for bootrec.exe /FixMbr and bootrec.exe /Fixboot and both operations are successful. However, still can't load up windows desktop.

Problem: I deleted my partitions and created new ones but I can't install windows onto the partition because the screen is stuck at expanding windows files at 0%. I got an error: 0x80070017. Windows cannot install required files. The file may be corrupt or missing.

I also can't load into windows desktop because bootmanager is missing.

What should I do? I also can't do an upgrade installation because it requires me to load into windows desktop before I can load the disc for upgrade installation.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Why were you reinstalling? Were there problems before?

A 100 MB partition is of no use for anything. You may want to consider one large partition or one at least 100 GB.

Get a bootable hard drive test from your drive's manufacturer and see what results.

Free Hard Drive Testing Applications (many require Windows):
HD Tune
Ariolic Disk Scanner (Checks disk for read errors)
Manufacturer's Tests
Victoria for DOS
Victoria for Windows (Both versions of Victoria are among the best and most thorough tests available.)
CheckDisk 1.03 (Marks bad sectors as unusable.)
HDAT2 (Diagnostics and temporary bad sector recovery)
MHDD Low-level Diagnostics
Bootable Hitachi Drive Fitness Test Floppy or CD Image (works on most drives)

Hard Drive Manufacturers' Diagnostic Utilities Links:
TachTech
BleepingComputer


----------



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

There were no problems, I just wanted a fresh installation. Also the 100 MB partition was just the system partition.
I tried installing windows into the system partition, which is over 200 gb.

When I said I had two new partitions, I was referring to the system partition and the primary partition.

And any of those programs wouldn't help me anyways. I would need to load up into desktop mode in order to run those tests. Keep in mind that I can't load windows without bootmanager. It doesn't exist, and I can't repair it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> A 100 MB partition is of no use for anything.


Windows 7 prefers to create a 100 MB Active partition for the Master Boot Record. You don't have to let it have its way, but it doesn't hurt anything unless you have a shortage of primary partitions.



> only thing I can do is reinstall windows but I can't


Why can't you? Have you made sure that the optical drive is still the first boot device?


----------



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah it should be.

I'm trying to install windows and I loaded the system from my DVD. It's stuck on Expanding Windows files 0%. Then a prompt comes up mentioning an error.
Windows cannot install required files. The file may be corrupt or missing. Make sure all files required for installation are available, and restart the application. Error code: 0x80070017. Something along the lines of that.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, I missed that Error in your original post.

With luck that was just a glitch, and it will install next try. But, it probably means there is a problem with the DVD or the optical drive is having trouble reading it. I wouldn't rule out a possible hard drive problem.


----------



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

There was a problem with the DVD like you said, I guess a file was missing or something. Probably because the disk wasn't in the best condition. Maybe a small little scratched impacted the disk data. So, I decided to replace the disk with another copy. The process worked afterwards, thank you for your help by the way, it solved my problem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 



> Maybe a small little scratched impacted the disk data.


It doesn't take much. Often you can't even see the scratch or dust or grease or whatever.


----------

